# Problème entre iPod Touch 5 et iTunes 9



## hemoglobine (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour , je vous pose la question ici car malgré des heures de recherche je trouve rien...

Alors déjà j'ai un Imac OS X 10.4.11 (pas mis à jour depuis des années puisqu'apparement ça les abime)
Ma version itunes est 9.2.1 (5) : c'est la dernière disponible pour ce Imac , du moins cette version
Version Ipoud Touch : 5.0.1


Alors voilà mon problème : mon ipod n'est pas détecté par Itunes car celui-ci est trop vieux.
Il faut une version 10,5 de Itunes..Donc vous voyez j'en suis loin. 

Ca rend mon Ipod Inutilisable puisque je peux pas le connecter à Itunes , et je ne veux pas mettre à jour itunes parce que je devrais mettre à jour mon Imac ce que je ne veux pas car il ramera après. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donc voilà , quelqu'un a une soluce ?


----------



## Lauange (9 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Ça va être compliqué. Je t'aurais conseillé d'utiliser iTools à la place d'iTunes, mais si ton iPod n'est pas vu par ton IMac, c'est foutu.


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

Siiii... Normalement les ipods et iphones sont reconnu par le mac ! Sauf que itunes ne l'affiche pas (juste une information disant que ipod XXXX est incompatible avec cette version d'itunes)

Donc sauf si iTools requiert un accès en mode target sur les ipods (donc on exclu les iphones et Touch), et bien ça devrai marcher ^^


----------

